# Pulse e-liquid (Cape Town)



## MHD (6/2/18)

Good day y'all

Anyone ever tried this juice before? Think it's made in Kaapstad.

Facebook link:
https://m.facebook.com/pulsecapetown

Much thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

